# Game Fishing mit dem Kajak auf Koh Tao



## Esogs

Hallo Weltenbummler,

Da im Netz viele sehr positive Kritiken über Marc und http://fishingkohtao zu finden sind und ich ohnehin im Winter in Thailand bin, werde ich drei Wochen auf dieser Insel verbringen. 

Leider ist Game Fishing auch in Thailand nicht mehr billig und Marc hat seine Preise verdoppelt. Auf der Landkarte schaut es aber so aus, als könnte man Shark Island mit dem Kajak erreichen und von dort aus Fischen.

Noch besser als ein Kajak wäre natürlich ein Schlauchboot oder ähnliches mit kleinem Außenboarder. 

Für Tips wäre ich dankbar. 


LG
ESOGS


----------



## Bastardmakrele

Hallo Esogs,

das mit dem Schlauchboot wird wohl nichts, würde dir aber an den scharfkantigen Felsen (Rasierklingen) auf shark island ohnehinn wenig Freude beim Anlegen machen.
Du kannst dir aber wie du selber sagst ein Kajak mieten, shark island ist eigentlich gut zu erreichen. Nimm dir unbedingt bei deiner Tour Wasser mit und sag den Leuten vom Kajakverleih auch wohinn du paddeln willst.
Du kannst den Weg bis dahin mit einem Rapala X Rap 30 oder preda pro schleppen und mit Glück Barrakuda fangen.
Auf der Inseln selbst kann man sich ein wenig bewegen, es gibt auch einen schattigen Unterschlupf hier ist auf jedenfall geschlossenes Schuhwerk angesagt. 
Ich fischte meistens mit Speedjigs oder Injiku Jigs bis 60g was mir einen haufen Grouper/ Snapper und Hornhechte eingebracht hat. Letztere sind auch der Grund weshalb du unbedingt ein FC Vorfach mindestens 0,8mm vor dem Köder haben solltest. 
Südöstlich der Insel, auf auf Google Maps schön zu sehen hast du eine stark abfallende Kante, an der sich die pelagischen Räuber aufhalten, da ist von Qeenfisch, Kobia bis Segelfisch alles drinnen, letztere sieht man da manchmal auch springen. Die Fische aus meinem Video haben wir alle da gefangen. Allgemein herrscht da eine starke Strömung weshalb es mE um einen der besten Spots um Koh Tao handelt. Halt ausschau nach Bojen an denen du dich mit dem Kajak befestigen kannst, ein aus Deutschland mitgebrachter Karabiner wird dir bei deinem Vorhaben ein wichtiger Helfer sein. Südwestlich der Insel kannst du ebenfalls vom Kajak über dem Wrack der Trident jiggen, liegt ca. auf 40Meter tiefe, hab dir ein Bild angehängt damit du ein Gefühl hast wie nahe das Boot vor der Insel versenkt wurde.
Ich werde die Stelle, bin in paar Wochen wieder da auch mal mit dem Popper durchpflügen, und sag dir bescheid sollte ich neue erkentnisse gesammelt haben.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## MikeHawk

Bin ebenfalls im Januar auf Koh Tao und würde mich über Infos freuen  Wann seid ihr da?


----------



## Bastardmakrele

Hallo Mike,

wie Esogs schreibt kannst du Marc, einen profesionellen Guide buchen, hier seine Facebookseite mit aktuellen Fängen:

https://www.facebook.com/Fishing-Koh-Tao-465317090210037/

Alternativ machst du dich wie Esogs es gerade für sich plant mit dem Kayak auf dem Weg zum Fisch.


----------



## MikeHawk

Marc hatte ich vor ein paar Wochen bereits geschrieben, bisher leider keine antwort


----------



## Bastardmakrele

Marc ist ein tiefenentspannter Insulaner und dazu auch Hauptberuflich Angler, womöglich hat er einfach vergessen zu Antworten...


----------



## Esogs

@FrankenFisch: Danke für die super Infos. Ich bin vom 05. bis 26. Februar da. Vielleicht geht sich ja ein gemeinsames Bierchen aus. 

@MikeHawk: Schreib an: fishingkohtao@gmail.com
Wir haben ein paar sehr nette Mails ausgetauscht und er hat immer sofort geantwortet. Ich glaube es geistern noch andere Adressen herum. Nach der Homepage zu urteilen ist Marc kein IT Spezialist


----------



## MikeHawk

Hab ihn über FB erreicht.
Wird klappen mit einem Trip  Bin ab dem 25.01. dort.


----------



## Bastardmakrele

@Esogs und MikeHawk
Ich bin paar Wochen vor euch auf der Insel daher wird das mit nem Bierchen nichts aber lasst uns einfach unsere Erfahrungen und Erkentnisse auf und von dieser Reise teilen


----------



## Esogs

@Franken Fisch : machen wir!
@MikeHawk: Wie lange bleibst Du?


----------



## MikeHawk

Bis zum 03.02


----------



## Esogs

@MikeHawk In dem Falle treffen wir uns wieder hier im Forum. Gute Reise ‍


----------



## Esogs

Hab mir gerade einen billigen chinesischen Aussenboarder gekauft (€ 300,00 inkl. Versand nach Thailand). Ich hab auf Koh Tao Fotos Bilder gesehen von Kayaks mit Spiegel. Ein kleines Fischerboot wäre mir lieber. Weiß jemand, wo man kleine Ruderboote mieten kann? Die winzigen Holz-Speedboote, die in BKK in den Kanälen herumgondeln wären ideal.


----------



## Bastardmakrele

Esogs du machst mich fertig! Hab hier jedoch noch keine Holzboote zum mieten gesehen, am besten quatscht du mit Marc darüber, der ist der local und sollte es wissen. Aber echt respekt....freu mich schon voll auf deinen Bericht. Ich bin gerade angekommen, hier der Ausblick auf den Spot


----------



## Bastardmakrele




----------



## Bastardmakrele

Und nun noch etwas tackle Porn für das fischen auf der Insel


----------



## Bastardmakrele




----------



## Wollebre

dann schau dir schon mal das Revier genau an.

TL

Wolfgang


----------



## Bastardmakrele

Wolfgang das ist wirklich grosse Klasse von dir, herzlichen Dank!


----------



## Bastardmakrele

Können heute nicht wirklich raus, es gibt immer wieder Unwetter um die Insel daher gehen wir heute nur gepflegt weihnachtlich  Minigolfen aber hier mal ein Photo von unserer Anlage, hab die Drohne mal kurz steigen lassen


----------



## Bastardmakrele




----------



## Bastardmakrele

Waren heute das erste mal mit dem Kajak an der Insel. Haben den ganzen Weg erfolglos mit einem Rapala Magnum 30 geschleppt und unter schwierigen Bedingungen auf der Insel angelegt. Vom Ufer auf der Insel konnte ich mit Jigs ein halbes Dutzend Grouper, Coral traut und Hornhechte fangen. Auf Popper keinerlei Aktion, auf Wobbler auch nur Hornhechte. Nordwestlich der Insel raubten im Stundentakt  Pelagische Räuber und Köderfische beachtlicher Größe flogen Meterweit durchs Wasser. Wir befestigten uns an eine Boje in Reichweite und befischten das Areal mit dem schnellen Jack Fin Pelagus 90. Nachdem meine Arme immer schwerer wurden, ehrlich gesagt hatte mich das Paddeln im untrainierten Zustand schon ziemlich geplättet, setzte ich auf Slow Jigs weshalb ich das allstündliche Rauben voll verpasste. Der Nachgeworfen Jig fand schon keinen Abnehmer mehr und ich setzte ziemlich frustiert auf das Heimschleppen— allerdings auch dieses ohne Erfolg. 
Ok, auch wenn ich jetzt keinen Gamefisch an die Leine bekommen habe, paar turbulente Kämpfe konnte ich mit Hornhechten schon mal meistern und auch ein paar Erkenntnisse sammeln. Von der Insel zu fischen ist wegen der zu geringen Wurfweite nicht effizient genug, mit dem Karabiner das Kajak an Bojen in Reichweite anlegen geht auf jeden Fall. Ich werde im nächsten Schritt versuchen die Räuber mit Köfi am Ballon zu befischen das schont dazu auch die Arme nach dem ganzen gepaddel...


----------



## Bastardmakrele

Waren heute mit Marc beim fischen. Der Wellengang welchen nicht allen an Bord gut bekam schlug dafür den Fischen kein bisschen auf den Magen und die extra Portion Sauerstoff tat auch noch Ihren Rest. Konnten am Ende des Tages 9 Königsmakrelen, zwei Mahi Mahi und ein paar Hornhechte landen. Ganz toll war das eine Kingmak und ein Mahi auf Popper eingestiegen sind, eine Angelmethode bei der einem das Herz in die Hose rutscht wenn auf einmal die Wasseroberfläche explodiert und die Bremse im nächsten Moment das Kreischen anfängt.

Das absolute Highlight waren jedoch ein Segelfisch und Marlin. Letzter war über zwei Meter und stellt bislang mein PB dar. Man könnte sagen, ein Traum! Und das beste....morgen geht es gleich nochmal raus, nur diesmal mit Tabletten.


----------



## smithie

Eure Anlage ist in der Shark Bay, oder?

Gratualation zu eurem Trip, hört sich gut an


----------



## Bastardmakrele




----------



## Bastardmakrele




----------



## Bastardmakrele

smithie schrieb:


> Eure Anlage ist in der Shark Bay, oder?
> 
> Gratualation zu eurem Trip, hört sich gut an



Hallo Smithie, danke. Chapaux, richtig getippt, wir sind in der shark bay


----------



## smithie

Kamen mir doch bekannt vor, die Hütten ;-)

Toller Fang - Glückwunsch!!


----------



## Esogs

Petri Heil! Ich bekomme Zuckungen im Wurfarm, wenn ich die Bilder sehe!

Für den Krebsfang eignen sich (kleine) Hornhechte besonders gut, da diese einen seltsamen Geruch haben. Sind das auch gute Köfis? Was für Lebendköder verwendest Du?

Ich sehe keine Gummis. Funktioniert das dort nicht. Ich habe zwar haufenweise Rappalas, Fische aber kaum noch damit. Soll ich die wieder ausgraben?


----------



## Bastardmakrele

Gestern war die zweite Ausfahrt mit Marc. Gefühlt identische Bedingungen jedoch komplett andres Beissverhalten der Fische. Wir fingen deutlich weniger aber dafür größer. Beim einkurbeln der Schlepprute hat eine schöne Kingmak den unregelmäßigen Kurbelbewegungen des Rapala nicht wiederstehen können und ich dürfte mich an einem mörderischen und unerwarteten Einschlag in die Rute in meiner Hand erfreuen.
Wenig später durfte ich einen Marlin in der Gewichtsklasse meiner Freundin drillen, nach ca. 30Minuten Drill entschied sich der Marlin jedoch für eine Flucht rückwärts unters Boot welche ich nicht mehr rechtzeitig abfangen konnte da ich mittig auf dem Boot stand, so dass die Hautschnur ohne große Vorwarnung einfach nur BING an der Bordwand durchscheuerte. Naja irgendwie anders als Rotaugenstippen, das ist kein Ringen mit Kaulquappen sonder der Fisch hat ne klare Chance als Sieger aus dem Kampf hervorzugehen und als Verlierer fühle ich mich nicht gerade.
Leider konnte ich beim darauffolgenden Biss einen Segelfisch nicht haken, dieser jedoch den Haken spüren so dass nun alle Lanzenträger im Wasser gewarnt waren und außer paar lustigen Stunden auf dem Wasser nicht mehr viel passierte. Ich lege jetzt mal paar Tage die Angel aus der Hand und mach Urlaub, mal schauen wie lange ich es aushalte...


----------



## Bastardmakrele

Esogs schrieb:


> Ich sehe keine Gummis. Funktioniert das dort nicht. Ich habe zwar haufenweise Rappalas, Fische aber kaum noch damit. Soll ich die wieder ausgraben?


 Hallo Esogs,
 da ich nicht weis was für Rapalas du fischt, kann ich Dir dazu nichts sagen. Ich verwende zum Schleppen den Magnum x Rap 30 vom Kajak und den seit 2017 erhältlichen 40er vom Boot. Zum wurfischen dann sowas wie den Maxrap17. Wenn du die hast, dann ja, einpacken. 

Köderfische sind ein ganz eigenes Thema:
Wo fangen, wie lebend hältern. Wenn ich eine Lösung für die Thematik auf shark Island gefunden habe berichte ich darüber. Ich habe da Schwärme von Fusselierfischen gesehen, weis aber nicht ob die inaktiv waren oder sich auf ein Sabikirig einlassen würden. Das sind mE Planktonfresser. Die Köfies die wir hatten haben wir viele Meilen vor der Insel gefangen, da kommt man nicht mit dem Kajak oder einem 5psler hin. 
Generell steht Hornhecht auf dem Speiseplan aller großer pelagischen Räuber aber ob die einen guten Körderfisch abgeben oder verletzt nur von ihren eigenen Artgenossen attackiert werden weis ich nicht.Eventuell findet sich hier jedoch genug knowhow auf youtube


----------



## Esogs

Danke für die Tips. Ich habe eine Batterie betriebene Luftpumpe um kleine Köfis am Leben zu halten. Mal schauen, wie weit ich damit komme. 

Was ist mit Gufis. Funktionieren die nur im Süßwasser?

Hättest du vielleicht ein Foto vom Kayak. Da ist ja recht wenig Platz für Tackle?

Nicht vergessen: Die Schnur muss nass sein. 

Liebe Grüße Bernhard


----------



## Bastardmakrele

Hallo Bernhard,

Nein Gummies fische ich hier nicht. Ich glaube zwar dass dieses auch Fischen hier attraktiv vorkommen, die Gummimischungen jedoch den Zähnen bereits der kleinsten Räuber im Meer nichts entgegensetzen können. ME würden Gummies hier einfach nur zerbissen werden bevor du überhaupt einen richtigen Fisch damit fängst.
Generelle empfehle ich Dir das Buch „ Spinnfischen am Mittelmeer und Ost— Atlantik“ von Haramis Kalfar zu lesen bevor du her zum fischen kommst da du da unglaublich viele Themen vorgedacht und bearbeitet findest mit welchen du hier auch konfrontiert sein wirst und du dir damit nicht nur eine effizientere Angelzeit gestaltest sondern auch viel Geld für unnützes oder falsches Material einsparen kannst. Viele von Haramis Erkentnissen sind ohne weiteres auch auf den indischen Ozean zutreffend. 
Was deine Überlegungen mit der Köfipumpe angehen so würde ich Dir einen komplett anderen Ansatz vorschlagen da ich nicht denke dass du in einem geschlossenen Behältniss Meeresköfies auch nur eine Stunde am Leben halten kannst. Ich habe von Zeck ein Köfieeimer Netzinlay gekauft was du samt köfies einfach ins Meer legst und diese auch über Nacht einfach an eine Boje hängen kannst und du hast keinen Stress mehr mit Transport, Schwerem Eimer, Temperatur, Wasserwechsel etc. 
Wenn du magst lass ich es direkt auf der Insel und du überweist mir einfach die Kohle, dann sparst du dir Transport etc. 
Final zu deiner Rückfrage mit den Kajaks, es handelt sich um das Modell von feelfree Gemini tandemkayak.


----------



## Bastardmakrele




----------



## Esogs

Hallo Frankenfisch, 
Der Tipp mit dem Buch kommt leider  etwas spät. Ich fliege morgen schon nach Thailand. Das Buch setze ich aber auf alle Fälle auf meine Wunschliste.
Was die Köfis betrifft, bin ich bisher davon ausgegangen, dass die beim Schleppen mit Motor auch ein gehen. Mit einem stationären Käfig schaut das schon anders aus. Ich habe in Chantaburi einen Fischkalter gebunkert. Die Idee mit der Boje ist genial.  Den Kalter kann ich dort einfach anbinden. Wer ich selber nicht drauf gekommen.

Das einzige was mir jetzt noch Sorgen macht ist das Brot. Ich habe zwar einen Mountingbar für das Kajak aber auch diese Stange muss irgendwie am Kajak fest gemacht werden. Leider gibt es da keine genormten Schnittstellen. Notfalls muss ich auf mein handwerkliches Geschick und meine Improvisationsgabe zurück greifen. 

Hast Du noch mehr Fischfotos?

Liebe Grüße Bernhard 



Eat, sleep, fish - repeat!


----------



## Bastardmakrele

Hallo Bernhard, nein war seit ein paar Tagen nicht mehr angeln. Eigentlich hätte es heute raus gehen sollen aber wir haben Sturm und die Ausfahrt wurde gekenzelt, an Kajak ist nicht zu denken. 
Das Buch ist ein E— book, sprich du lädst es als pdf auf dein Handy/ Tablett. Kann es dir wirklich als Nachschlagewerk nur empfehlen. 
Wie du das mit Motor und Kayak machen willst ist mir sowieso ein riesen Rätsel auf dessen Auflösung ich mehr als gespannt bin. Vor allem musst du für jeden Artikel über 100€ Zoll zahlen, dH du musst den Motor beim Zollamt Bangkok oder Samui abholen? Naja, hoffe du berichtest ausführlichst über deine Saissions hier, ich fahr wenn das Wetter mitspielt in 2 Tagen wieder raus. 
Derweil allen einen guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2019


----------



## MikeHawk

Mega geil! Danke für die tollen Infos!


----------



## Bastardmakrele

Also nun ist es offiziell aber ich bin anglerisch raus.
Das Wetter hat uns einen kompletten Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht und ich hab nun ganz andere Sorgen als meine Köder im Wasser zu baden. In den kommenden 12h trifft das Sturmtief 36 auf uns, und das ist nach über 50 Jahren der erste Tropensturm auf Thailändischem Hoheitsgebiet. Mit dem kleinen Wissensvorsprung den ich durch die Capitäne hier habe haben wir heute unsere Strandhütte verlassen und sind in das erste OG eines Stahlbetonbunkers auf der Westseite der Insel eingezogen, da die SturmWellen hier zwischen 3— 5 Meter hoch werden sollen. Wir haben uns mit Dosenthunfisch, Trinkwasser und Kerzen aprovisioniert und hoffen das schlimmste zieht an uns vorbei.
Bernhard, du bist ja auch gerade im Land, schau dass du rechtzeitig klar kommst....


----------



## Bastardmakrele




----------



## smithie

Kommt gut durch den Sturm!!


----------



## MikeHawk

Oh man, bitte halt uns auf dem laufenden!

Ich hoffe unser Strand Bungalow steht in 2 Wochen noch


----------



## Bastardmakrele

Hallo Boardies,

Bislang hat uns in Koh Tao kein Echter Sturm erreicht und daher denke ich das eure Unterkünfte hier auch alle noch stehen. Es ist natürlich etwas mulmig wenn 50% aller Touristen die Insel verlassen haben und im 7/11 auf Grund ausbleibender Nachschubfähren die Regale immer lehrer werden aber ich bin mehr als Erleichtert das der befürchtet Fall nicht eingetroffen ist. Ich werde meinen Rückflug morgen nicht antreten können da immer noch keine Fähren fahren, hoffe jedoch einen Flieger am Montag zu bekommen.
Sollte ich die kommenden Tage nochmal mit ner Rute am Wasser stehen können, berichte ich drüber...die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt....


----------



## Krallblei

Drück dir die Daumen!


----------



## Esogs

Hallo Frankenfisch,
Ich hoffe ihr seid gesund und munter. Hier in Jomtien ist vom Sturm nichts zu merken. Es ist ein bisschen kühler und windiger als letztes Jahr um die gleiche Zeit. Wenn ihr Hilfe braucht oder ich was tun kann für euch, dann läßt es mich wissen.


----------



## Bastardmakrele

Danke, hier ist es soweit wieder OK. Viel Regen und Wind aber hoffentlich flaut das bis heute Abend ab...


----------



## Esogs

Dann bin ich beruhigt. Zurück zum Fischen - wenn Du schon wieder einen Kopf dafür hast. Es gibt speziell für Kayaks eine Befestigung für Außenborder. Siehe hier:  https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Marine-Stainless-Steel-Fishing-Kayak-Trolling-Motor-Mount-Bar-Universal-for-Kayak-Canoe-Fishing-Boat-Rust/32912445564.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.6e6e4c4dfCr8dN

Das funktioniert aber nur, wenn das Kayak einen entsprechenden “paddle rest”, also die Kerben hat, um die Stange hinein zu stecken. Ich habe natürlich auch Kayakdübel (das sind Gummipfropfen mit M6 Gewinde mit). Da muss ich aber zuerst einen Vermieter finden, der mich Löcher in sein Kayak bohren lässt. Das wird sich sehr wahrscheinlich nicht spielen.

Die nächste Möglichkeit ist, die Stange mit einem Spanngurt zu befestigen.  Ob das hält, ist eine andere Frage.

Dann gibt es noch die spanische Variante (hab ich in Spanien gesehen): Man Klemme ein Brett in die hintere Vertiefung im Kayak. Der Motor wird dann noch mit zwei Schnüren links und rechts in den Sitzankern vertaut.

Ob das funktioniert hängt sehr von der Form das Kayaks ab. 

Die eigentliche Herausforderung ist es, eine Lösung zu finden, ohne dass ich auf meine Werkstatt zurück greifen kann. Zu Hause wäre das ein leichtes. Aber im Busch wird das eine echte Herausforderung.

Vielleicht kannst Du ja ein Foto von den Kayaks vor Ort machen. Vom feelfree Gemini Tandem habe ich Bilder (und einen Plan!). Danke nochmals für den Tipp. 


Petri
Bernhard


----------



## Esogs

Der genaue Durchmesser des Loches am Heck würde mir aber sehr helfen. Hab hier mal eingezeichnet, welches Loch ich meine:Medium 64423 anzeigen


----------



## Bastardmakrele

Also Bernhard,

Kleine Korrektur, es handelt sich um das feelfree roamer 2 (2 wegen 2 Personen)
Das Loch am Heck ist meiner Schätzung nach zwischen12— 15mm im Durchmesser, eine Kerbe haben die Boote hier nicht gehabt. Anbei die Bilder


----------



## Bastardmakrele




----------



## Bastardmakrele

Ich würde an deiner Stelle die beiden Entwässerungslöcher nehmen, 12mm Gewindestange durch, unten mit einem Holzbalken, oben mit einem dicken Multiplex Brett oder Ähnlichem gegeneinanderschrauben. Deine Motorstange kannst du dann am Multiplex befestigen...mein Vorschlag.
ABER! Dein Kayak ist durch den seitlich befestigten Motor voll aus dem Gleichgewicht, ohne einen parallel seitlich befestigten Auftriebskörper wie bei einem nativen Kayak kippt dir das Seitlich womöglich weg.


----------



## Bastardmakrele




----------



## Bastardmakrele

ist ein spanndes Unterfangen...Aber einfach kann jeder.


----------



## Esogs

Hi Frankenfisch! Danke für die Fotos. Die helfen sehr weiter. Ich bin mir der Gleichgewichtsproblematik bewusst. Hab auch ein paar Ideen dazu. Das Ergebnis (einschließlich allfälliger Fehlschläge) werde ich auf jeden Fall im Anglerboard posten.


----------



## Esogs

Tight lines and keep ‘em wet


----------



## Esogs

Wie ich höre fahren die Boote ab heute wieder. Habt ihr einen Platz ergattern können?


----------



## Bastardmakrele

alles in mir wehrt sich die Insel zu verlassen aber wir nehmen morgen früh die Fähre nach Samui und dann geht’s ab mit dem Flieger heim. Hab heute morgen nochmal versucht einen Kapitän zu finden der mit mir raus fährt aber der Seegang ist noch etwas rauh....und keiner will was riskieren wo doch das Wetter in 1—2 Tagen wieder Stabil wird.


----------



## Esogs

Heil zu Hause angekommen?


----------



## Bastardmakrele

Jupp, bin heute Mittag in Deutschland gelandet, leider ohne Gepäck, das liegt wohl noch in einem Transiflughafen in Asien.... aber soll die Tage nachgeschickt werden.


----------



## MikeHawk

Willkommen zurück!

Gott sei dank scheint der Sturm ja überhaupt nichts ausgerichtet zu haben. Ich bin total aufgeregt und freue mich wie sau auf den Urlaub.

Werde aber wohl nur ein paar Würfe vom Ufer machen und evtl. einmal mit Marc rausfahren.

LG
Alex


----------



## Bastardmakrele

MikeHawk schrieb:


> Willkommen zurück!
> 
> Gott sei dank scheint der Sturm ja überhaupt nichts ausgerichtet zu haben. Ich bin total aufgeregt und freue mich wie sau auf den Urlaub.
> 
> Werde aber wohl nur ein paar Würfe vom Ufer machen und evtl. einmal mit Marc rausfahren.
> 
> LG
> Alex




Alex du Glückspilz, bist halt genau zur richtigen Zeit da!
Wenn du vom Ufer aus fischen willst kann ich dir echt nur empfehlen dir ein Kajak zu schnappen und die unwegsamen Ufer von der Wasserseite aus abzuwerfen. Tagessatz für ein Kajak liegt zwischen 5- 10€, je nach Anbieter/ Saison und Nachfrage.


----------



## Bastardmakrele




----------



## MikeHawk

Spitzenbild!


----------



## MikeHawk

Darf man eig. am Hafen / Docks angeln?

Ansonsten brauch ich ja keine Erlaubnis oder?


----------



## Bastardmakrele

Hallo Alex, 

die Thais fischen selbst alle im Hafen, besonders auf Sepia, schließe daraus dass es keine Verbote diesbezüglich gibt, und falls doch deren Einhaltung nicht kontrolliert werden. Gleiches gilt auch für eine Lizenz.


----------



## Esogs

Es gibt eine Lizenz für Berufsfischer. Angeblich haben aber über 10.000 Thailändische Berufsfischer keine Lizenz. Eine Sportfischerlizenz gibt es meines Wissens nicht. Sollte ich noch etwas gegenteiliges erfragen, werde ich es hier posten.


----------



## Bastardmakrele

Hier mal eine kurze Auswertung meiner Waterwolf Videos vom Schleppfischen mit Marc. Erstaunlich zu sehen wie viele Fische im Ozean auf den Köder aufmerksam werden....


----------



## Bastardmakrele




----------



## Esogs

Gut dass ich die WW mit habe. Wie machst Du das mit dem schnellen Bildvorlauf?


----------



## Bastardmakrele

Ja super, die Camera ist echt ein Segen für masochistisch veranlagte Angler
Im Video läuft originalgeschwindigkeit auf dem Rechner schau ich über VLC Player, da kann man die Wiedergabegeschwindigkeit verdoppeln. 
Wann stehst du endlich mal am Wasser? Du bist doch schon locker seit zwei Wochen im Land?!


----------



## MikeHawk

Hi zusammen,
wir sind Gott sei dank auch wieder wohlbehalten Zuhause. Der Urlaub war ganz nett, wiederholen würden wir ihn allerdings nicht. Zu viel Smog, Müll, Gestank und Armut ist uns in diesem Land begegnet.

Ein paar Würfe habe ich zwischendurch vom Ufer gemacht, es ist hier überhaupt keine Kunst einen Hornhecht oder kl. Zackenbarsch nach dem anderen zu ziehen. Rund um die Insel gibt es wirklich wahnsinnig viel Fisch in allen Formen und Farben.

Schnorcheln mit schwarzspitzen Riffhaien bis knapp 3m sowie die Begegnung mit einem Walhai während der Tour mit Marc waren meine Highlights.


Die Tour mit Marc war cool und unkompliziert, auch wenn man sagen muss das sein Gerät schon sehr antiquiert und auch nicht in besonders gutem Zustand ist.
Fische über 10kg traue ich diesem Gerät, welches teilweise mit mini Tönnchen Wirbeln equipt ist, welche ich beim Rotaugenstippen verwenden würde, nur mit viel Glück zu.

Es gab massenhaft Baracudas und Königsmakrelen bis 4kg. Einen golden, sowie Red Snapper konnte ich mit viel Glück aus dem Wrack bugsieren.
Highlight war ein Hornhecht von ca. 1,20m.

Leider ist es kaum möglich den Köder an den Baracudas vorbei, auf den Grund zu bekommen. Diese attackieren selbst die Laufbleie und vernichten so die ganze Montage.
Eine Montage, komplett aus Stahl wäre hier angebracht gewesen.

Massiv gestört hat mich der Einsatz vom lebenden Köderfisch und noch mehr, das Ersticken lassen der gefangenen Fische im Eimer.
Begründung: Die Fische lassen sich mit Kehlenschnitt oder Beule im Kopf, auf dem Markt nicht mehr verkaufen.

Am schlimmsten fand ich allerdings, das wir erstmal 2 Stunden damit verbracht haben Köderfische diverser Arten zu fangen, diese wurden dann in den Live Tank des Schiffes gegeben.

Als Köderfische wurden aber NUR Sardinen verwendet. Alle anderen Arten verenden früher oder Später qualvoll im Live tank....


Naja - Es hat dennoch Spaß gemacht!

LG
Alex


----------



## Bastardmakrele

Hallo Alex, 

schön das du uns von deinem Urlaub erzähltst. 
Schade dass deine Erwartungen nicht erfüllt wurden, vielleicht magst du ja bei Gelegenheit paar Bilder von den Baracudas und Kingmacks hochladen.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Lucas13

Ich bin auf Koh Tao und frage mich, ob jemand mit Marc einen Angelcharter teilen möchte? Ich habe viel Erfahrung im Hochseefischen.
Lucas


----------



## Bastardmakrele

Hallo Lucas,

Herzlich willkommen im Board.
Esogs, der Gründer dieses Threats ist auch gerade noch auf KT. Vielleicht mag der ja mit dir Teilen. Hau Marc an ob er Dir Bernhards (Esogs) email gibt damit ihr in Kontakt treten könnt


----------



## Bastardmakrele

Und nun das passende Video zum Thema


----------



## Firetiger87

Hallo zusammen,

schonmal vielen Dank für eure Erfahrungsberichte. 

Ich bin vom 16.09.19-22.09.19 auf Koh Tao und würde gern das Boot für den Trip mit Marc mit jemanden teilen. Falls noch jemand vor Ort ist meldet euch 

Petri, 
Andi


----------



## Rico

Guten Abend,

Ich bedanke mich auch erstmal für euer ausführliches Feedback!

Ich würde ebenfalls gerne so um den 5. November 2019 herum in Koh tao auf die ganz großen Kaliber angreifen. Am liebsten Segelfisch oder Marlin. Hab auch schon reichlich tackle gepackt und würde mit eigener Ausrüstung anreisen. Würde auch gern mit Marc auf Tour gehen aber 10000 bahrt sind mir einfach zu teuer für einen Tagesritt. Nun meine Fragen:
Hätte vllt einer Lust zur gleichen Zeit mit mir das Boot zu chartern. Momentan bin nur ich und  mein Papi am Start aber ich würde mich noch über 1-2 Zusätzliche Big Fisch Hunter tierisch freuen!

Oder Franken Fisch kannst du mir evtl. sagen wo sich diese Bambusriffe befinden, damit mir ich mir selbst einen einheimischen mit Boot suchen kann, der mich für weniger Geld dorthin fährt. 

Den Rest bekomme ich auch ohne Marc sein Guiding hin, da ich über deine genialen Videos und meiner eigenen Erfahrung über genügend Wissen verfüge, um einen Lanzenträger zu überlisten. Ich hoffe zumindest!!

Wäre für jeden Tipp und Ratschlag dankbar und wünsche erstmal Tide Lines


----------



## Waller Michel

In Thailand habe ich leider noch nicht gefischt, leider muss ich aber auch sagen das überall die Preise für die Game Fahrten stark gestiegen sind. 
Damit werden Wir wohl leben müssen, um so ärgerlicher dann ,wenn das Tackel an Bord dann noch alter Kram ist der nix taugt. Zumal die Mitnahme von Zuhause auch oft umständlich und kostspielig ist. 

LG Michael


----------



## Rico

Hey Waller Michel...ja liegt wohl an der immer stärker werdenden Nachfrage aber wie du schon sagst, kann man Tackle auf den Booten meisten nur in die Tonne hauen. Ich habe soweit kein kostspieliges Problem mit der Mitnahme von eigenen Tackle, da unter anderem meine 2 jährige Tochter mitkommt und ich somit das Zeug in der Angeltasche verstaue, wo auch der Kinderwagen, welcher ja inklusive ist, verpackt wird.


----------



## Bastardmakrele

Waller Michel schrieb:


> In Thailand habe ich leider noch nicht gefischt, leider muss ich aber auch sagen das überall die Preise für die Game Fahrten stark gestiegen sind.
> Damit werden Wir wohl leben müssen, um so ärgerlicher dann ,wenn das Tackel an Bord dann noch alter Kram ist der nix taugt. Zumal die Mitnahme von Zuhause auch oft umständlich und kostspielig ist.
> 
> LG Michael



Servus Michel,

im allgemeinen hast du recht. Das mag vor allem an steigenden Kosten für Sprit, Wartung und Ersatzteile, Personal etc. liegen. Wenn du dir das ganze mal in Ruhe durchrechnest bleibt von einem vermeindlich teuren Trip meist gar nicht mal so viel beim Anbieter als Gewinn hängen. Qas konkret Marc angeht, so mag sein Tackle vielleicht älter aber top in Schuß sein... ich besorge Ihm selbst ab und an Ersatzteile für seine Penns, daher weis ich wovon ich rede.


----------



## Waller Michel

Das ging auch überhaupt nicht gegen eine bestimmte Person, zumal ich in diesem speziellen Fall auch gar nicht mitreden kann! 
Ich meinte es mehr allgemein in Bezug auf das monatliche Einkommen. ....da konnte ich mir vor 10 Jahren viel mehr leisten und es geht bestimmt nicht nur mir so denke ich. 
Natürlich hast du absolut recht mit den steigenden Kosten von Benzin, Ersatzteil, Personal und CO .

LG


----------



## Bastardmakrele

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Das ging auch überhaupt nicht gegen eine bestimmte Person, zumal ich in diesem speziellen Fall auch gar nicht mitreden kann!
> Ich meinte es mehr allgemein in Bezug auf das monatliche Einkommen. ....da konnte ich mir vor 10 Jahren viel mehr leisten und es geht bestimmt nicht nur mir so denke ich.
> Natürlich hast du absolut recht mit den steigenden Kosten von Benzin, Ersatzteil, Personal und CO .
> 
> LG



Da hast du recht....


----------



## Bastardmakrele

Rico schrieb:


> Guten Abend,
> 
> Ich bedanke mich auch erstmal für euer ausführliches Feedback!
> 
> Ich würde ebenfalls gerne so um den 5. November 2019 herum in Koh tao auf die ganz großen Kaliber angreifen. Am liebsten Segelfisch oder Marlin. Hab auch schon reichlich tackle gepackt und würde mit eigener Ausrüstung anreisen. Würde auch gern mit Marc auf Tour gehen aber 10000 bahrt sind mir einfach zu teuer für einen Tagesritt. Nun meine Fragen:
> Hätte vllt einer Lust zur gleichen Zeit mit mir das Boot zu chartern. Momentan bin nur ich und  mein Papi am Start aber ich würde mich noch über 1-2 Zusätzliche Big Fisch Hunter tierisch freuen!
> 
> Oder Franken Fisch kannst du mir evtl. sagen wo sich diese Bambusriffe befinden, damit mir ich mir selbst einen einheimischen mit Boot suchen kann, der mich für weniger Geld dorthin fährt.
> 
> Den Rest bekomme ich auch ohne Marc sein Guiding hin, da ich über deine genialen Videos und meiner eigenen Erfahrung über genügend Wissen verfüge, um einen Lanzenträger zu überlisten. Ich hoffe zumindest!!
> 
> Wäre für jeden Tipp und Ratschlag dankbar und wünsche erstmal Tide Lines



Hallo Rico,

zunächst einmal herzlichen Dank für die Komplimente. Es freut mich dass du den Videos einen Mehrwert für dich entnehmen kannst. 

du hast dir die absolut richtige Zeit für dein Unterfangen ausgesucht. November sollte für Lanzenträger eine top Zeit sein. Wie lange bleibst du?
Die 10.000Baht stehen in einer guten Billanz zu dem was du zurück erhälst. Damit meine ich nicht nur Fisch...das hängt ja letztlich nicht unerheblich von Faktoren ab die der besten Guide oder Angler nicht beeinflussen kann, sondern eher an Information und Wissen um das Revier. Demnach solltest du dir wenn es deine Möglichkeiten zulassen eine Ausfahrt mit Marc gönnen. 
Die Bamboos sind zu weit draußen als das man sie gefahrlos mit einem einheimischen Longtailboot erreichen kann. Eine günstigere Alternative als Marc könnte Captain Ding sein. Er ist ein Thai, spricht jedoch sehr gut englisch, ist ein richtig guter Angler, kennt sich aus und am wichtigsten...er ist eine ehrliche Haut. Wenn du mags schick ich dir seine Telefonnummer per PN, er ist füpr private Charter zu haben. 
Für dein Ziel Marlin oder Segelfisch musst du jedoch nicht weit raus zu den Bamboos sondern kannst dich komplett autark mit Kajak oder Longtailboot dich an Shark Island stellen. Ich habe hierzu bereits viele Informationen im Threat geschrieben. Inshore gibt es vor Mae Hut nochmals eine gute Stelle namens " the sandbank". Auch hier halten sich unmittelbar vor der Küste Lanzenträger auf. Das große Problem inshore ist jedoch die Köderbeschaffung und die Hälterung...da hast du bei den Bamboos natürlich ein leichteres spiel. Anregungen zur Hälterung findest du auch im Threat

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Bastardmakrele

Über die Riffkante hinaus gibt es meist nur sandig- schlammigen Grund. Hier findet sich eine kleine rote Meerbrassenart welche man relativ unaufwendig vom Kajak mit Sabikirig fangen kann. Die Bisse erfolgen unmittelbar am Grund nachdem das Blei auf den Boden einschlägt, man muss jedoch darauf achten das man den KoFi sehr langsam hochkurbelt da er ansonsten den Druckausgleich nicht packt. Das wäre vermutlich die einfachste Möglichkeit an lebende, gute und fängige Köderfische zu kommen.


----------



## Bastardmakrele




----------



## Bastardmakrele

weis nicht genau wie die heißen, das sind aber genau die Fische vom Bild. Richtig gute Köfies....


----------



## Bastardmakrele

Brach  Urlaub vom Winter....auch wenn gerade nur das Sichten des Materials drinnen ist. Hier ein kleiner zusammenschnitt zu einem Mahi Mahi drill


----------



## Bocinegro

Auf den Kanaren nennt man sie Bogas, hat ich auch bei den Köderfisch liste im Kanaren Trööt dabei. Sehr guter Lebend Köder


----------

